

I'm Gen Y, and I'm Not a Special Snowflake. I'm Broke. - supersystem
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/09/generation-y-millennials-entitled-poor

======
doctorwho
Dear Broke Snowflake,

Do you know who used to go to university before they became degree foundries?
The very rich or the VERY smart. Why? They could afford it or they got
sponsored because someone realized their future potential and how they might
benefit the world at large. Smart people who loved learning went to
university. To learn. NOT to secure a job at the other end.

Do you know who goes now? People who don't have a clue what they're doing,
because they could get a loan and it was easier than thinking, planning or
getting a job. So, people who don't think more than 5 days into the future
(weekend!) are getting loans without any idea of the long term consequences.
And then whining about it. Nobody forced the loan down your throat.

Somewhere along the way, universities realized they could make LOTS of money
if they started selling dreams to the masses. So they did. That was their
dream and you're paying for it.

The whole system is pooched but if you're one of the many lost snowflakes who
got a degree you can't use or don't know how to use it and a loan you can't
afford, it's too late to cry now. Declare bankruptcy. The university won't ask
for your degree back and in 7 years your credit score will recover - that's a
helluva lot sooner than you would have paid back the loan anyway.

~~~
itchyouch
Correct me if something has changed, but student loans are not dischargable
through bankruptcy.

~~~
doctorwho
I guess it depends on where you live. In Canada you can have the loan
discharged when you declare bankruptcy, after 10 years. One more thing that a
young general arts student should look up before taking on a loan and joining
a frat.

~~~
amtab
In the United States, student loans are almost impossible to get discharged,
even in the case of bankruptcy. That is a large part of why people taking on
massive student debt is so oppressive. But the original point I agree with
even more due to that fact. People in their late teens and early 20s usually
don't know enough about the world and where they want to be in it to sanely
commit to the amounts and terms of these loans.

------
VLM
TLDR is he doesn't like our societal descent into neo-feudalism. Doesn't
bother explaining why its bad, just it sucks and he doesn't like it. My advice
is best get used to it.

Nietzsche would be proud of how all values especially middle class values need
to be reevaluated.

He uses the made up .gov numbers for inflation, LOL what a noob.

He buys into the whole "divide and conqueror" thing WRT marketing defined age
groups. Way to go.

So its a mixed bag. Good and bad parts.

